# Re comments on Calais, here's free parking at Escalles !



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Far better than Calais and quieter than Wissant, pictures taken on Friday. There's no facilities bar a drain for grey water and it's only flat on the top bit, you'll need the blocks for the rest. BUT the dog walk is first class, it's very quiet, there are no buses or hassle. I cannot find a single no overnighting sign as you can see. We've stayed there 6 times now after late afternoon crossings or before early morning returns, no problems ,although it was packed with Belgians on a bank holiday Friday evening.

Sorry about the pics, but for some reason the site would only accept stupidly small ones.

I suppose it'll be full up with you lot now !!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That's interesting Adonisto.

There was certainly a no overnighting sign very prominently placed to the right of the entrance last time we were there. It can clearly be seen on both the 2008 and 2012 images on Street View. _(It has been fuzzed on the 2012 image but is quite clear on the 2008 version. See image below.)_

The co-ordinates are 50.915442, 1.721207

This URL should (?) bring up the Google Maps image so you can have a look on Street View. https://goo.gl/maps/MZ48I

I wonder if someone has pinched the sign, ot maybe (hopefully) the local authorities have decided to sanction overnighting. Can't see why they wouldn't as the car park is only likely to be used at night by the occasional bloke parked up with someone else's wife!! 8O

Dave


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it's not there now Zebedee ! 6 nights no problem since early 2013 . Honestly, I even hunted around the place looking for it !

I hope they don't start to enforce it now.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I like it here too:

50.92252, 1.72146


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

We stayed here for a couple of nights on our way home in August. I agree, an excellent spot, just make sure you have enough water.
It felt safe, it was quiet and there is good walking on the cliff tops nearby - footpath runs directly from the aire. About a 10 minute walk into the village, choice of a couple of restaraunts.
A good wine shop just a couple of miles away across the motorway.
An easy run along the motorway to the tunnel.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> I like it here too:
> 
> 50.92252, 1.72146


You won't be cold there with all the microwaves. :lol:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We were there two weeks ago and stayed overnight
The sign saying no camper vans over night was in place then
But we stayed anyway


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stayed at both of those but I am also confused now. We last stayed backend 2013 at the Escalles car park and there was definately a No OVernighting sign and only us there. Dont suppose anyone would bother you but Im never happy if there is any kind of sign up.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

When I stayed at Les Erables which overlooks the car park, in July there were plenty of MHs that had stopped overnight. (Had been the same on other occasions as well.) They just seem to ignore the sign.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

TM's Translation

"camping car interdit 23h à 6h"

Driver had best not have had any alcohol.

TM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It does all sound rather odd. Is there any chance that there are two sites?

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rosalan said:


> It does all sound rather odd. Is there any chance that there are two sites?
> 
> Alan


No. There is only the one car park between Escalles and the campsite. And of course the mystery new place up near the Cap that is yet to be confirmed.

We need someone coming home to go on a recky


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And before someone asks what Barry means by "the mystery one".

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2523665.html#2523665

Dave

P.S. Can't find any more info. As he (Barry) said, we'll have to wait until someone reports back.


----------

